# should we start a new graphics competiton now?



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

OK... as we all know the logo contest is on and I know many of you are doing entries... so do we want to start a new graphics competition now or should we wait a while. 

OR should we start one now but allow longer for entries so that people can get their logos done before the deadline and still participate in the next graphics competition allowing those who are not entering the logo competition to have something to do?


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

I voted NOW because I don't plan on entering the logo contest, but I'd still like to participate in something.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

now - longer entry time


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Now-longer entry time


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Padunk won the last one right? Rob if you want to start the thread yourself I am sure you are perfectly capable.  Otherwise you can submit a pic to me, Dawn, or icklemiss.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Well I guess we will be waiting until Monday night to start a new competition seen as lucky Rob is away. shall we say 10 days from start of the next one? That will let us get past the deadline for the logos but not too long that entries drop off?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I'll get started on the competition stuff either later tonight or sometime tomorrow afternoon.  

How long will the entry time last? Two weeks? Ten days? Let me know..


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

A week from the last day of the logo contest?


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Padunk... we need a picture!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

lol, sorry. Let me dig something up.


----------

